# Cutest Flash game ever.



## Flatline (Apr 17, 2011)

And it's pretty damn addictive.


----------



## Unsilenced (Apr 17, 2011)

It'd be better if the bunny hit the ground with a sickening and bloody *THUD* when you failed.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 17, 2011)

I was saying "please be Orisinal, please be Orisinal".
AND THEN IT WAS. 

<3

EDIT: 
It's hard with a touch pad. 
Fun fact: I bought the album with the piano music for this game years ago, soley because I had to have that song, instead of playing over and over to hear it. x3


----------



## keretceres (Apr 20, 2011)

This was adorable... >_< I want a tiny white rabbit now...


----------



## Folgrimeo (Apr 21, 2011)

I LOVE this game, I've played it a lot. My highest score was 412,080.

My other favorite is The Way Home. I forget my best score for that, but I always make a point of completing the entire course just to ensure my reflexes are still up to snuff. And I've passed the course three times, so... woo!


----------



## STB (Apr 21, 2011)

I played it twice before growing tired of it.


----------



## Ad Hoc (Apr 21, 2011)

I saw the thread title and thought, "There's no way it's cuter than Winter Bells."

And then it _was_ Winter Bells.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Apr 23, 2011)

8k points wooo! :V


----------



## TwilightV (Apr 23, 2011)

Friggin' Loooooooove. <3


----------



## Maszrum (Apr 24, 2011)

Cute indeed. I don't find it very addictive though. To be honest it's a bit boring after some time.


----------

